# Pink Dogwood Anomaly?



## Sarge1951 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll be brief: I have acreage in East Texas and have many white Dogwoods on the property. Deep in the woods I found a pink Dogwood growing among the white ones. There are no others around or anywhere else on the property that I know of.

I understand that pink Dogwoods are the product of grafting. I see no evidence of this and the tree is in a place that would seem unlikely for anyone to plant one. It would never be seen by anyone unless they stumbled upon it as I did.

The size of the trunk makes me believe that the tree is young as compared to the other Dogwoods around it.

My question is this: Are the pink ones ONLY a product of grafting or could this be natural? Also could it be the soil which would seem unlikely since there are white ones surrounding it?

Is there anyone in Anderson County, Texas on this board?

Thanks in advance for any help in this matter.


----------



## Kate Butler (Apr 10, 2011)

Seems illogical for it to be anything but a sport (a color break) of the surrounding whites.


----------

